# QUEEN Bicycle Race Fat Bottomed Girls



## Cory (Aug 16, 2015)

Dusted off my old album to play for kids. Forgot about this cover. Where where you when you saw this for the first time lol.


----------



## Cory (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Cory (Aug 16, 2015)

I just read the excerpt for the first time and never realize that they had painted on her bikini bottom.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 16, 2015)

I was in high school listening to AC/DC...and smoking Thai stick...LOL...oh, almost forgot...riding my Redline squareback and Dan Gurney nickel plate BMX.


----------



## Duchess (Aug 16, 2015)

I was throwing stuff in my locker and she was bending down at her locker across from me and I wondered how the hell I had never seen her before. Oh, that was my ex.


----------



## catfish (Aug 17, 2015)

Also,  The poster had about 100 naked girls on bikes. And all the bikes we rented from on shop in England. Latter when the owner of the shop found out, he charged the band extra to replace the seats with new ones. True story.


----------



## Duchess (Aug 17, 2015)

Nowadays, he could've gotten really good money for those from perverts on Ebay, even without the musical connection!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 17, 2015)

catfish said:


> Also,  The poster had about 100 naked girls on bikes. And all the bikes we rented from on shop in England. Latter when the owner of the shop found out, he charged the band extra to replace the seats with new ones. True story.




Great bit of trivia, Ed.
That shop owner should have made a deal with the band for 100 signed posters then sold each seat with a certificate of authenticity, and a poster.
Those would be nearly priceless by now.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 17, 2015)

I have the poster. I need to frame it one of these days.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Aug 17, 2015)

66TigerCat said:


> I have the poster. I need to frame it one of these days.




Same here. Too bad it can be posted. It would require ALOT of censoring.


----------

